# Respirator - this one is very unique as it works on guys with beards and goteas



## houston45 (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone
I have a shop myself where I mostly make cabinets
I came across this very unique respirator that works for guys with beards and goteas.
Now everyone else…don't get me wrong here….it's not just for them…it's for everyone working in any dust environment.
This respirator is fantastic as it's not like the others that you have to pull off or let it rest on your chin when you want to answer the phone, talk to someone or even have a drink
Check it out uniquerespirator
John


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://www.uniquerespirator.com/index.html 
here is a Picture of this…...sure is stange!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a beard which is insanely luxurious, as you can clearly see (Ladies, contain yourselves). As novel as this snorkel is, I can understand the rationale behind it! You only risk your buddies beating you up about it.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Um, I think this is spam.

Anyways, that looks really uncomfortable to have that thing in your mouth all the time. And, your nose isn't covered, so you'd be breathing all that dust through your nose anyways.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I would not want to were that , with my nose pinched closed , that would suck


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Sure looks like spam to me…..

Yup. Our Mr. Houston is listed on the contacts page.

http://www.uniquerespirator.com/contacts.html

Pretty sleazy, there, John. If you want to advertise on this site, just talk to Martin Sojka.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I will second that,Pretty sleazy,
Good catch there Neil


----------

